# My wife doesn't love me anymore...Please Help! Advice?



## Eternity928

Well....I have never used a forum for advice, but I don't know where else to turn. My wife has recently told me that she no longer loves me and wants a divorce. This has completely devastated me. We are recently married, only 2 years. We have had our ups and downs. But I have generally been happy. We have always had a problem with fighting, and she has told me that she wanted a divorce before, but it was in anger and told me later that she didn't mean it. I could see in her eyes that this time, she was serious. I don't know what to do! I love this woman more than I thought was possible. I would do anything to save this marriage. We have planned on going to counseling, but she has told me that she doesn't want to try to fix our relationship. She has become distant and will not open up and talk with me. I have been far from an ideal husband, but she tells me that it has nothing to do with me, she just wants more opportunities. I want her to be happy, but selfishly, I want her to be happy with me, which she has told me probably won't ever happen. I don't know what I can do or say that will help our situation. I don't want to lose my best friend and love of my life!


----------



## Sensitive

So, you are clueless why she wants to divorce you? That's not a very good start to a marriage. Writing out your thoughts might help you analyze your problems. This forum is good to read about others with similar situations. Good luck.


----------



## jennifer22009

well first of all , it is such a nice things that u love her that much , have u ever showed her or tell her that ?
do u tell her that from time to time or everyday ??

i think you should tell her how much you love her ? and how much she mean for you ?!
and that she i everything in ur life 
plus u can also discus for her telling that , what she really feel unconfortable with it while being with you ? and try to see if there is any thing that she wat to change ! andu can agree her 
she might change her mind 

well i think that i help you with the things i could 
can u tell me what she really want to change in her life in order o push her to think to dosnt want to stay with 

plus if u live a lie of routine , she might only feel bore from that life

let me know what u have done 
 good luck


----------



## Erol

jennifer22009 said:


> well first of all , it is such a nice things that u love her that much , have u ever showed her or tell her that ?
> do u tell her that from time to time or everyday ??
> 
> i think you should tell her how much you love her ? and how much she mean for you ?!
> and that she i everything in ur life
> plus u can also discus for her telling that , what she really feel unconfortable with it while being with you ? and try to see if there is any thing that she wat to change ! andu can agree her
> she might change her mind
> 
> well i think that i help you with the things i could
> can u tell me what she really want to change in her life in order o push her to think to dosnt want to stay with
> 
> plus if u live a lie of routine , she might only feel bore from that life
> 
> let me know what u have done
> good luck


Jenniffer you are definitely right.. I agree with you


----------



## aloneinthisworld

Eternity, I am sorry for what you are going through. I have been married for 9 years and have four children. My wife and I have been through a lot of personal tragedy over the last several months. Thank you for posting what you posted. This forum helps, in that, I know I am not alone. My wife, I feel doesn't love me anymore either. She says otherwise but time and so much other "stuff" says otherwise. I do think that no one really can answer any questions for us, those will come in time. It is good to get ideas though and that is why I am here. God bless and I hope your marriage is reconciled.


----------



## lastinline

I can understand getting to the point where a party might want a divorce, but only after repeatedly appealing to deaf ears. Your ears however my friend, sound as if they are working. However, how can you not know why she wants to end your marriage? This ultimately is the "money question". You have to find out why, and sooner rather than later.

In your post Eternity928, you stated she "does not want to fix your relationship". Why? That in itself is a bizzare statement. I have gotten to the point with my own marriage of 18+ years where I've realized that divorce is the likely destination, but I would jump in a heart beat to "fix it" if I felt my spouse was sincere.

Finally what does she mean by "more opportuntities"? I ran that threw the crime lab and it came back as "other men". Is it possible she's had or is having some sort of relationship? 

Hang in there guy, LIL


----------



## SurpriseMyself

Anyone who doesn't want to fix their marriage and has not tried to fix it usually didn't want to be married to that person in the first place. My guess is that your wife doesn't want to admit that to herself, much less to you, and just wants out rather than dealing with any of it. She doesn't want to work on the marriage because she doesn't want it to work. Sorry to be blunt, but I think that's it.


----------

